# Secuencia de números en un Display de 7 segmentos



## Edile (Nov 7, 2006)

Hola a todos, necesito ayuda, lo que requiero implementar es lo siguiente:

En un display de 7 segmentos tengo que mostrar las dos siguientes secuencias de números

a) 300166879
b) 302286854

Para elegir que secuencia mostrar debo utilizar un switch.

Comencé a hacer el planteamiento de diseño pensando en que utilizaría FF JK, pero el problema se presentó cuando hice mi tabla de Estado presente/Estado siguiente, ya que como se pueden dar cuenta hay números que se repiten y eso me confunde mucho, Les agradezco de antemano su tiempo y su colaboración.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 8, 2006)

Edile dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, necesito ayuda, lo que requiero implementar es lo siguiente:
> 
> En un display de 7 segmentos tengo que mostrar las dos siguientes secuencias de números
> 
> ...



Hola, el switch se toma como una entrada más, el detalle es el que usted menciona del número repetido.

Yo nunca he hecho contadores con números repetidos, Que pasa en la tabla de verdad en ese momento del número repetido???

Esta este tutorial, tal vez le sirva pero sospecho que es exactamente lo que esta usted haciendo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/

Saludos


----------



## Edile (Nov 8, 2006)

Te agradezo EinSoldiatGott por tu rápida respuesta, esta vez pongo un archivo con el documento donde apenas comienzo el desarrollo de tal proyecto, para quer lo revisen y vean que el problema está al querer proponer los mapas de Karnaugh para los FF's.

Saludos de parte Edile


----------



## Apollo (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola a todos:

No sé si tengas que utilizar forzozamente FF, te dejo un circuito que funciona con el 4017 y 4 compuertas, no es exactamente lo que necesitas, pero espero y te sirva de algo.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 8, 2006)

amigo ya se cual es tu problema, es que no puedes repetir dos veces la misma secuncia 
con los flip flop, lo que tienes que hacer es hacer una secuencia con 5 variables y tendras que utilizar 5 flip flops aqui te mando el archivo adjunto para que lo observes mejor


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 8, 2006)

ESPERO QUE TE SIRVA DE ALGO Y LA PARA LA SEGUNA SECUENCIA HACES LO MISMO  

LIMA-PERÚ


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 8, 2006)

nemesaiko dijo:
			
		

> ESPERO QUE TE SIRVA DE ALGO Y LA PARA LA SEGUNA SECUENCIA HACES LO MISMO
> 
> LIMA-PERÚ



Hola, vi su tabla de verdad, pero no entiendo, pues usted si esta repitiendo los estados    

Pero su comentario hiso que se me ocurriera una idea.

Podemos hacer que un FF este siempre en conmutación alimentado directamente por el reloj del contador.

Entonces por ejemplo, la primera vez que el contador cuente un 6, el FF X, estará con Q=0, 
entonces el dato es: x+Q3+Q2+Q1+Q0=0 0110

Al siguiente pulso de reloj Qx conmuta, entonces Qx, nos estará sirviendo para indicarle al contador que es la segunda vez que cuenta el 6.

*************************
Edit:
Nemesaiko, después de plantear mi idea he logrado entender su mapa y ahora veo que no repite estados, en realidad es lo mimsmo que yo propongo pero el suyo es más práctico.

Saludos


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 8, 2006)

hi amigo aqui eh subido el ciruito hecho en ciruitmaker2000 espero que te sirva de algo 
no tube tiempo de verlo detalladamente pues tube que salir volando a la universidad   pero vi que la secuencia si hiba bien, analizalo mejor y me dices si esta bien, EinSoldiatGott parece bueno el circuito que hiciste para =lar a los flip flops  .

y ya sabes la idea es esa que nos e repitan la seuencia, si algo esta mal por ahi  hacer algunos arreglitos por en el circuito  para que todo esta bien  

saludos


----------

